# Lexapro and Klonopin???



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone. I was prescribed Lexapro a few days ago since my Celexa stopped working... Bummer. I'm on 40mg Celexa and I'm going down 10mg every 4 days until I'm completely off it. Then I'm starting on 10mg Lexapro just to get past side effects and see how I react to it. I know that probably won't be my final dose. I also take .5mg of Klonopin twice a day for my anxiety and Derealization. So my question is... Has anybody had success with Lexapro curing or even just lifting DR a little bit? It'd be great if it just made it go away and I could get off the benzo. I've only been on it a month but I don't want to gain dependency on it. I'd love to hear success stories but if you took Lexapro and it did absolutely nothing for you, tell me. I want to see what the odds are or if I should just switch to Prozac before I even get the Lexapro.

Thank you so much if you're reading this and decide to respond. My anxiety and depression is a mess right now, I just want to know what will help.

-Coryn


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Klonopin used to get rid of my DR with only 0,5mg

Now it doesn't with that dosage,I've never tried higher,but it gives releaf.

But meds aren't the way to cure this in my opinion.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Jesus.... 4 MG of Klonopin a day doesn't even touch my Depersonalization and I've been on this dose for about 3 weeks. I mean this is a heavy duty dose for me because I'm another one of those types who seem to be medication resistant. I've tried everything under the sun. But damn... I don't really want to go any higher than this. Maybe a couple of more weeks on this dose and hopefully it will finally kick in. One lady said that it didn't work for her until she went above 6 MG a day. YES 6 MG. That seems crazy... but we are all different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

...


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I didn't say that you were crazy. I meant that it seems like a Crazy High dose! But it it works than that is all that matters. Just not sure how much longer I should give it before I call it quits and decide it's just not working for me.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a friend who had dp/dr due to anxiety and panic attacks for years. when she finally took her Lexapro as directed she said it went away completely after 6 weeks on Lexapro. now everyone is different and I am now on the same medication as you are now. I haven't found any relief in dp/dr yet. anxiety seems more manageable but its been 4 weeks so far and I don't take my clonazepam but I guess I should try once in awhile. goodluck to you.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sensitive to meds, and I pray my doctor at least gives me klonopin. I need relief so bad from this panic, it's unreal... When I have taken Xanax etc I feel NORMAL, like myself, real. But doctors are too stingy... I am seeking help..

Xo


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

I started lexapro to I hope it will help. 
Did it help you coco ?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I've only been on it for a few weeks on a low dose but if you message me, I'll keep you updated! I'd recommend taking supplements along with the Lexapro. I'm starting on Omega-3 and B-12.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm on Celexa right now because my insurance stopped covering Lexapro. Klonopin/Lexapro is the best combo imo. I think I'm going to get back on Lexapro.

Add Lamictal and that's the most commonly used cocktail for people with DP/DR.

I couldn't imagine being on 6mg of Klonopin, I'd just sleep 15 hours a day. I went up from 1mg to 2mg a few months ago and it's helped, but when I sleep on

the weekends and dont set my alarm I can sleep half the day. But whatever works, everyone is different.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I would think Klonopin might make things worst as far as derealization. I was in the ER for a bad episode and they gave me Ativan which made my mind worst and my state of derealization got worst until I finally fell asleep. Perhaps Klonopin helps, if so, how is Ativan different?


----------

